# Where or How do I submit my music for Netflix?



## yvez

Where or How do I submit my music for Netflix?


----------



## yvez

Bump


----------



## bryla

You don’t. 
You pitch for projects in the making and network at events with producers and directors getting to know the business and productions. In this regard streaming has changed nothing. You gotta know the people doing the projects.


----------



## SDCP

Don't do anything for Discovery or Netflix





__





Discovery Networks (& Netflix) Corners Composers in Music Royalties Battle


Shows on the Discovery Channel, Animal Planet, HGTV and Food Network may sound very different in the coming months. That’s because Discovery Networks, which owns those and other cable channels, is instituting a new pay policy that virtually assures no composer currently working on their programs...




vi-control.net


----------



## givemenoughrope

Loads of rocks stars and edm twats who made it were sure that they would make it. It’s part of why they made it. Many of the same ones never saw their drug over dose coming.


----------



## GtrString

Lol, why would you even want your music in Netflix? You hardly get paid.


----------



## jcrosby

As someone with a ton of library tracks that have wound up on NF in one way or another; (and Hulu, and Prime, etc, etc...) - Streaming is not something you should aspire to actively contribute to.

Overall streaming services value your music as worth roughly 1/100th of the value you'd see from a broadcast license in traditional markets, (barring the recent Discovery debacle.)

Year over year I can predictably take my TV revenue, roughly divide it by 100, and I'm within a very reasonable margin of error to boil it down to the reality that streaming income typically sees your work as worth approximately 1/100th of (most) TV revenue. 

If your goal is to aspire to get your music licensed to shows/films on streaming platforms while expecting not to get raked over the coals than shoot me a PM... I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'd love to sell you for 1/100th of its street value. It's guaranteed to make you a fortune if you just believe that it will hard enough


----------



## Michael Antrum

But apart from that it’s a great career choice......

I write music for the love of it.

The idea of writing music that sounds close (but not too close) to the temp track they already have, for very little money, often under severe time pressure with repeated re-writes as they endlessly re-cut the picture....

Oddly enough it’s never really appealed to me. I can’t imagine why....

Speaking purely for myself, I think it would suck the joy out of it, and I’m happy to keep it that way.

But I’m knocking on a bit now and have a family to support.

If you want to follow the dream, do it whilst you are young and have nothing to lose. But have plan B ready, as you’ll like as not need it. And make it a good plan B.

You will probably be more successful making products to sell to composers. During the Gold Rush, most of those who made money were selling tools and tents to the prospecters.....


----------

